
Ad blocker breaks webapp with HTML IDs containing “AD” - jorgenev
https://www.reddit.com/r/SampleSize/comments/6hdori/comment/diylrgj
======
smt88
Flagged for misleading title. The actual text of the comment is this:

> _" AD6" which I looked up and Ad6 is an advertising network so perhaps that
> was triggering content blockers_

It's much more reasonable for an ad-blocker to block "AD6" than "ad".

Either way, the problem is not the add-ons, but rather the fact that the web
isn't safe or usable without them. I'd rather have an occasional broken page
(which I can fix by disabling my ad-blocker) than not to use an ad-blocker at
all.

------
jorgenev
Yeah, I myself use an adblocker because there is no other reasonable choice -
but the poliferation of add-ons that can break pages that are not tested with
them is concerning.

